# Best E-commerce starter pack?



## alexanmarie13

Does anyone know of any cheap website starters? I bought a domain on wordpress.com, and would like to use that domain if possible. The only software that I can find are too expensive! 

Thank you guys! This forum is the best!


----------



## jessica873

alexanmarie13 said:


> Does anyone know of any cheap website starters? I bought a domain on wordpress.com, and would like to use that domain if possible. The only software that I can find are too expensive!
> 
> Thank you guys! This forum is the best!



storenvy is free and you can use your own domain name. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## casperboy77

This is a long shot... Sometimes, depending on your hosting company the have a ton of free stuff that they offer you for using their hosting. My cpanel where I have been hosting my various websites for over 15 years has something called: Softaculous. When I open Softaculous it is filled with tons of scripts and options and under E-Commerce there are at least 15-20 different options like: PrestaShop, TomatoCart, OpenCart, X-Cart, etc. Most of these are free and you can go online, find them download them, upload them to your hosting, etc etc. But in my case with Softaculous, I literally click the button that says install and do the simple setup stuff (email, username, password and all that stuff) and boom less then 5 minutes I have an entire working site that is ready for me to add my info and products and it didn't cost me a dime. Since you are paying monthly (or yearly) for your hosting then it is well worth seeing what your hosting company offers. Sometimes those little perks can really help you out. It's worth a call or email to see what comes with your hosting.

-Jim


----------



## casperboy77

Oh, if you don't have hosting. Check out: Free Web Hosting, No Banners, Ads or Pop Ups @ Mister.net they give you free hosting when you buy a domain from them. Since you already have a domain (if you don't have hosting) then you can contact them and ask about transferring your domain to them. I used to have a few sites that ran on their servers and mister.net isn't bad. You just have to renew your domain with them ever year and yes it cost a little bit more then some cheap places to get a domain but you get free hosting and they do NOT put adds or anything on your hosting. Me personally I run about 10 websites and have a reseller account so I need something very robust and don't use them. But in year past I have used them before and can say that they are true.


----------

